#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-24
<GTswagger> jbicha: JonathanD: julian_c: lfaraone: lubotu1: paulproteus: ping
<GTswagger> Sorry to ping everybody, but I desperately need speakers for the UbuCon at the SouthEast LinuxFest.
<GTswagger> Due to unforseen circumstances, if I can't fill it we'll have to partially or fully cancel UbuCon.
<GTswagger> SELF 2011 is June 10th-12th in Spartanburg, SC ... there is an UbuCon Fri the 10th and Sun the 12th.
<GTswagger> Anybody (aside from the already confirmed maco) game to speak?
<jbicha> how soon do you need to know for sure?
<GTswagger> jbicha:  the sooner the better, but no firm deadline really
<jbicha> GTswagger: ping me again or email if you don't hear anything from me by this weekend, thanks
<GTswagger> jbicha:  k
<jbicha> I'll do some, but I'm swamped the next couple days & since I haven't presented at a con before, I'll need to figure out
<jbicha> how much I can commit to reasonably
<GTswagger> jbicha:  as much as you would like.
<GTswagger> I humbly recommend, perhaps, 2 talks?
<GTswagger> You can speak early on, see what it's like, and tweak your 2nd to adjust
<jbicha> how many go to these sessions? I've never been to SELF before
<jbicha> I think one of my talks will be about contributing to Gnome/Ubuntu docs
<GTswagger> jbicha:  I profess I don't know when it comes to UbuCon.  Last year we tripled the conference without tripling staff so I was crazy busy.
<GTswagger> SELF general tracks usually had between 20-200+ depending on the talk and appeal
<GTswagger> total attendance is 1,000+
<jbicha> ok, I think 2 talks will be ok for me, it'll be a bit nerve-wracking but I need to get experience doing this some time
<GTswagger> excellent
<GTswagger> speakers@southeastlinuxfest.org
<GTswagger> Email the talk title, brief talk description, and a brief bio about yourself.
<GTswagger> and when you would like to speak, perferrably on Sunday.
<GTswagger> I don't think the Friday UbuCon is going to make it based upon me already blasting through my known *buntu contacts.
<GTswagger> but it looks like we'll have a Sunday one
<jbicha> ha, ubucon in the Fedora room
<jbicha> that's nice of them to help sponsor though :-)
<bcurtiswx> where is SELF held?
<JonathanD> GTswagger: hi.
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> GTswagger: I doubt I can. I'm overcommitted financially for conferences as it is.
<JonathanD> and self is a lonnnng drive
<GTswagger> JonathanD:  Amtrak.
<GTswagger> You're in DC.
<GTswagger> Aka the one place in the universe Amtrak makes sense.
<julian_c> I'd consider it, but I'd just be getting back from a conference, and I'm on call at work that weekend.
<GTswagger> JonathanD:  Spartanburg's Amtrak is across the street from the hotel.
<GTswagger> bcurtiswx:  Spartanburg, SC Marriott
<JonathanD> GTswagger: I'm in Philly :)
<lfaraone> GTswagger: I *probably* won't be able to make it.
 * lfaraone is in DC, but will be doing an unpaid internship throughout June. 
<JonathanD> GTswagger: I only hang out here for the free cookies.
<JonathanD> GTswagger: I'll look into the viability of amtrak tomorrow, but I really have no budget for anything until July, so I'd have to figure out where it'd come from.
<GTswagger> JonathanD:  no worries
<GTswagger> lfaraone:  If your situation changes just give me a shout
<lfaraone> GTswagger: well, I wouldn't know until June 1ish. Is that too late?
<GTswagger> lfaraone:  maybe maybe not ... depends on how the tracks fill ... it is plausible there could be slots then
<JonathanD> I might have more left over post camping than I though.
<JonathanD> *thought
<JonathanD> If so I could probably train.
<JonathanD> GTswagger: well, I'll see what I can come up with.
<JonathanD> 229
<JonathanD> erm
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone: Internship where?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-27
<lfaraone> Hmmm, how long have I been offline?
<maco> 15:56 on wednesday
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-05-23
<jelkner> kjcole, how are you?
<kjcole> Mystery! (Or Mr. E.)
<kjcole> jelkner - not bad.
<kjcole> Much progress in the Django front.
<jelkner> cool
<jelkner> me too
<kjcole> But as I said a few days ago in e-mail, my coding style has gone from DRY to RYE, SWISS and MAYO.
<jelkner> lol
<jelkner> RYE?
<jelkner> Repeat Yourself Everywhere?
<kjcole> Yep.
<jelkner> I'm not even going to take a stab at SWISS or MAYO
<kjcole> SWISS = Start With Ideas Sorta Stupid and MAYO = Mistakes All Your Own
<jelkner> cool
<jelkner> you need to teach me all those techniques when we get together
<jelkner> I think I'm getting the hang of RYE all on my own, though
<kjcole> I'm doing the "refactoring" thing now, since I have a horrible amount of redundancy.
<jelkner> Please save what you've got before the refactor
<jelkner> redundancy can help me learn
<kjcole> "Hey! Okay! That works! Now just copy that file a million times (or cut and paste it a million times) and change one line in each version!"
 * bcurtiswx waves :)
<jelkner> bcurtiswx, hi mr. curtis
<kjcole> bcurtiswx Hi-de-hi.
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, can I call you Wilson now?
<kjcole> bcurtiswx ???
<bcurtiswx> home improvement (if you ever watched it)
<bcurtiswx> and DRY is ?
<kjcole> bcurtiswx Blissfully out of touch with most sitcoms (unless they abandon laugh tracks).  I've seen an episode or two but not enough to get the reference.
<kjcole> Don't Repeat Yourself
<bcurtiswx> ah, nice
<bcurtiswx> what are you both working on?
<kjcole> DRY gets mentioned a lot in Pythonic (and other) circles.
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - I'm doing two rather different Django projects - one takes data from Gallaudet's Annual Report to Congress for last year, and makes it a searchable database on the web.
<jelkner> bcurtiswx, i'm getting ready to teach intro web app development at NVCC this summer
<jelkner> curriculum stuff, mostly, but since Django is the ultimate target of the learning
<jelkner> I'm trying to learn it before I have to teach it ;-)
<bcurtiswx> jelkner, which campus ?
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - The second starts with a huge list of private schools and another huge list of school districts linked to a huge list of public schools per district. (It's a national list.) Lots of data already in the system from the federal database I loaded up.
<bcurtiswx> jelkner, or maybe there's only one.. <shrugs>
<jelkner> Alexandria
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - Those three tables are then modified to accommodate counts for the number of deaf students served, plus data on how these students were identified, and contact info for the person filling out the form.
<jelkner> (there are 5 campuses)
<kjcole> jelkner - I don't think you've seen project #2 at all.
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, and this data is needed to support extended funding (or something like that) ?
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - There has been some relatively recent criticism of the Annual Survey that the Gallaudet Research Institute has done for over 40 years. (See http://research.gallaudet.edu/Demographics/)
<jelkner> bcurtiswx, kjcole, i need to get back to my teacher stuff
<jelkner> good chatting with you
<bcurtiswx> jelkner, good chatting, good luck at NVCC
<kjcole> jelkner - ta-ta
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - So, we're doing a revamping of our Annual Survey, by pulling data from federal databases, and working their info into our existing info.
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, there's always critics..
<kjcole> The official name of our is the ungainly "Annual Survey of Deaf and Hard of Hearing Children and Youth" which is like a census of deaf kids.  See the link for data collected in previous years.
<kjcole> Results from the survey, as you guessed,  is used for additional funding as well as predicting the educational outcomes of similar students.  Other uses as well, but I don't pay attention to all that.
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, i see, this is something you do every year it seems
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - I won't defend or condemn the survey. Normally I'm not involved with that part of research. But people wanted an online data entry form to address the criticisms, and so here I am.
<bcurtiswx> you bring gallaudet
<bcurtiswx> being*
<kjcole> The Annual Survey is done every year (or WAS until very recently, when stupider heads seemed to think it not a prioirity, even though it's part of our federal mandate).  This "revamping" is just starting,
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, I'm currently trying to compare two .5GB datasets of scalar fields in a new difference visualization method using C and C++
<kjcole> and that's when I entered the picture -- though there have been other rare special projects that have brought me in contact with it.
<bcurtiswx> right now I can't figure out why some strings are missing characters and others are not.. I've verified defined lengths and such and it still fails :-\
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - your task sounds more difficult.  Then again, perhaps you're more facile with C / C++ than I with Python / Django
<kjcole> Null characters?
<kjcole> (Or other non-printables?)
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, all my friends here at GMU are laughing at me for not using python.. I just do what I'm told ;). The strings are reset properly and there are no Nulls
<kjcole> So "here at GMU" suggests you're local once more?
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, I've been at GMU since 2006, haven't left yet
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, took a year off of Ubuntu for qualifying exams and pre-dissertation defenses
<bcurtiswx> im working on dissertation now, so I have some more time to be productive
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - Somehow I got it into my head that you were back in NY planning nuptuals and expecting to return here in the summer.  My mind's a sieve.
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, i am gone every weekend to NY pretty much for wedding stuff. It'll all be over at the end of June
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - Ah, I'm not too far off the mark.
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, maybe it's just taken me a year to find a way to be busy 24/7 and still productive on multiple work items
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - That's not a skill I'll acquire in this lifetime.
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - Speaking of which, I should probably get back to my single-minded approach to tasks at hand.
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, me as well
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, good chatting. Maybe i'll be able to get to TOI sometime this summer
<kjcole> bcurtiswx - Later then
<ChinnoDog> whoa. There are people here.
<marcoceppi> It's an odd experience
<ChinnoDog> it is.
<ChinnoDog> hi peoples
<marcoceppi> o/
<bcurtiswx> hi ChinnoDogand marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> So what's hot!
<ChinnoDog> nuffin. Working.
 * bcurtiswx looks at external thermometer in sunlight.
<bcurtiswx> toasty one today
<ChinnoDog> I'm working from home. I wouldn't know.
<bcurtiswx> im going home, gonna try to beat these thunderstorms
 * bcurtiswx waves bye
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-05-22
<ChinnoDog> There are a lot of ubuntulogs here
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I guess we're a safe haven for ubuntulogs
<ChinnoDog> Yea, because there is hardly any work to do there
<ChinnoDog> s/there/here/
<marcoceppi> ubuntulog: Stardate 6208.3 today we...
<ChinnoDog> haha
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-05-20
<adom> I'm up for another meetup sometime. Been awhile since I saw you nerds. I've been using my new gaming rig mostly so been in Windows. Feel like revisiting an old laptop but want to try a tiling WM like Awesome or fluxbox with 14.04.
<adom> For funsies.
<marcoceppi> FUNSIES
<ChinnoDog> funsies.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-05-19
<swift110> I did a podcast on hackerpublicradio http://www.hackerpublicradio.org/eps/hpr1772.ogg
<marcoceppi> swift110: cool man, will listen to it in a bit
<swift110> cool marcoceppi
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-05-27
<swift110> hey
